
Finala: A cloud scanner that analyzes wasteful and unused resources - vinnyglennon
https://github.com/similarweb/finala
======
steventhedev
Neat. Can you fix the numbers in the readme? It's difficult to trust a project
that has glaringly obvious math errors on the front page (0.068 * 720 = 48.96,
not 600.96).

~~~
kaplanelad
Fixed. Thank you!

------
m0zg
IMO stuff like this should be built in. Google Cloud has a few recommenders
([https://cloud.google.com/recommender/docs/recommenders](https://cloud.google.com/recommender/docs/recommenders)),
but it'd probably make sense to expand those to nearly all resources.

~~~
yonixw
But can you expect the merchant to tell you to buy less?

~~~
m0zg
At a minimum I expect the seller to not try to deliberately confuse me as to
what I'm paying for, which is something AWS does to its customers. Google
instead aggregates all your resource usage into a coherent UI and presents
billing information in a form you don't need third party tools to understand.

~~~
nickpsecurity
You should expect the seller to maximize their profit however they can. Also,
sellers that show no sign of ethics shouldn't be trusted period. Amazon is
definitely one. Putting your stuff in the Amazon cloud worrying about
deceptive practices or overcharging is asking the fox to guard the hen house.

Pick a different provider(s) with a better track record. Alternatively, choose
Amazon saying its benefits outweigh its deceptive practices. Whichever.

~~~
m0zg
My point exactly. I run my stuff on GCP.

------
kaplanelad
Just a quick update Finala have now Dashboard out of the box! Check out the
release [https://github.com/similarweb/finala#example-unused-rds-
repo...](https://github.com/similarweb/finala#example-unused-rds-report)

------
aynyc
We used cloud custodian, it does a really good job.

[https://github.com/cloud-custodian/cloud-custodian](https://github.com/cloud-
custodian/cloud-custodian)

~~~
kapilvt
custodian supports doing a lot of things, wrt to cost it performs similar
activities, ie a yaml file to query metrics to find underutilized resources
and then either notify the creator/owner via email/slack, online resize, or
shut them down across many (hundreds of resources). additionally for cost can
be used for off hours on instances/rds in dev envs, tag enforcement, etc. also
supports multiple clouds and can be deployed as a serverless function.

~~~
aynyc
Did you deploy it in Lambda? We have a big cloud deployment and cloud
custodian sometimes take more than 15 mins to run.

------
kaplanelad
Hey guys, I have created examples for different use cases:
[https://github.com/similarweb/finala#use-
cases](https://github.com/similarweb/finala#use-cases)

------
kbar13
what's considered wasteful in this case?

~~~
kaplanelad
Hey, You have a configuration file that you can console the threshold.

I have created the project with a default threshold (wasteful in my opinion,
rds that have 0 connection in the last week)

You can change the threshold very easy if you want to

~~~
kbar13
cool thanks it might be useful to have it in documentation i had no idea where
to start looking

